# COC-Singapore (Police Clearance)



## inmarcos.ray (Sep 15, 2017)

Has anyone done COC (Police Clearance) from Singapore, if yes can you help me in steps involved. There are different process/steps for non-singaporeans. I would like to understand the timeline and other details. Also, can we apply for COC before the Visa Invite.


----------



## david_lie (Aug 24, 2015)

inmarcos.ray said:


> Has anyone done COC (Police Clearance) from Singapore, if yes can you help me in steps involved. There are different process/steps for non-singaporeans. I would like to understand the timeline and other details. Also, can we apply for COC before the Visa Invite.


Hi,

I got my COC from Singapore. It's pretty straightforward process. You will need to put an appeal first, followed by the actual application. 

The appeal application can be downloaded from the website: https://www.police.gov.sg/e-services/apply/certificate-of-clearance/appeal-by-non-singapore-citizens

And then once the officer gives you the green light, you can submit. For the "Scanned documentary proof indicating that a COC is required and for what purpose", I just take a pdf file of the Subclass 189 document checklist and explain that the character certificate is required for any applicant who has resided in a country for more than 12 months after the applicant turned 16.

Also, once the application is approved, you will need to get a fingerprint (you can get them from the local police station in Australia - should you are in Australia). You will need to bring a registered post to the police station as they will mail it directly on the behalf of the applicant.

Hope that makes sense.

David


----------



## inmarcos.ray (Sep 15, 2017)

Thank you David, the appeal process is online now a days. I am yet to get the invite but just wanted to initiate the process. Also, do you remember whats the duration of stay needs to be captured as I am still in Singapore but the online form asks for end date (for stay).

I will follow your instruction to provide Subclass 189 document checklist in PDF format to initiate the process.

Regards
Ray


----------



## david_lie (Aug 24, 2015)

inmarcos.ray said:


> Thank you David, the appeal process is online now a days. I am yet to get the invite but just wanted to initiate the process. Also, do you remember whats the duration of stay needs to be captured as I am still in Singapore but the online form asks for end date (for stay).
> 
> I will follow your instruction to provide Subclass 189 document checklist in PDF format to initiate the process.
> 
> ...


Hi Ray,

My stay in Singapore was between 2004 to 2008, so I just mentioned that. Basically, I just follow the duration given by your SPass or FIN. If you are still currently residing in Singapore, then you should say till today? I'm unsure about that.

Best,

David


----------

